# Hop Combo For A Double IPA



## Thefatdoghead (29/7/13)

Im brewing a Double IPA (black) in a couple of week and just wanted some opinions on the following hop combo.

Basically I have Cascade,chinook,centenial,Simcoe,Columbus,Citra, at 20 minutes in the boil.

Then centenial,Simcoe,Columbus,Citra at 5 minutes

Then Citra,Cascade,Simcoe at 0 minutes 

Then Citra,Cascade, Saaz B (Motuaka) for 8 days dry hop

I love all the hops I have although I have never used Saaz B (Motuaka). Is this a mistake to dryhop with? Has anyone tried these hop combos?

Also there is about 1.4kg of hops in a 45 litre batch, I have done a kg before which worked out great but wonder if I should back off a bit?


----------



## Yob (29/7/13)

whats the grain bill to go with that?


----------



## Thefatdoghead (29/7/13)

I got 


10.0 kg Ale Malt
5.0 kg Pearl Pale Ale Malt
2.5 kg Vienna Malt
2.5 kg Munich TYPE I
1.0 kg Carafa Special® TYPE III(debittered black)
0.5 kg Candi Sugar Dark
300.0 g Cascade (6.8%)
50.0 g Chinook (11.8%)
300.0 g Citra™ (12.0%)
130.0 g Centennial (10.5%)
130.0 g Columbus (15.0%)
230.0 g Simcoe® (13.0%)
200.0 g SaaZ B (Motueka) (6.6%)


----------



## Yob (29/7/13)

Is that all going into the 45lt? Impressive.. AAAIPA territory

We just had a growler at the swap of my first AAAIPA and got good reviews, wouldn't say I used that much hops (maybe) but I used them everywhere I could... Repeatedly in some places.. Mash, sparge, first wort, 3 or 4 boil additions, tripple dry hopped,, racked onto hops for secondary, dry hopped in CC twice I think.. And probably lying will keg hop it in a few months


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/7/13)

Hi gav,

What's the OG and IBU target for this beer?


----------



## Thefatdoghead (29/7/13)

Wow that sounds awsome. I'll be trying to do the same with the hops. I might even throw some in the HLT for a good brewday aroma 

I dont have a hopback but im going to try the flameout 0 minute addition left for 1 hr trick. then dry hop at 16 degrees for 5 days in secondary and then chill for another 3 days. 

Wondering how this hop combo will go?


----------



## slash22000 (29/7/13)

That's about twice as much hops as any IPA I've ever seen, and about four times as much as a standard IPA/IIPA.

Whether or not it's worth it, no idea. Honestly it seems like your grain bill is fairly complicated for a beer that's trying to emphasise hops over anything else? Reading Mitch Steele's "IPA" book, the recipe for Stone Sublimely Self-Righteous Ale, a black double IPA currently 100/100 on Ratebeer.com, their grain bill is just 90.6% pale malt, 4.9% Carafa III (dehusked), and 4.5% Crystal 60. That's it. With ~430 grams of hops in a 45 litre batch, for the sake of reference.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (29/7/13)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi gav,
> 
> What's the OG and IBU target for this beer?


Well the program says 180IBU whatever that means. im more going for flavour and aroma with a smooth bitterness by only starting to hop at 20 minutes left in the boil.

OG-1.080
FG-1.013


----------



## Thefatdoghead (29/7/13)

slash22000 said:


> That's about twice as much hops as any IPA I've ever seen, and about four times as much as a standard IPA/IIPA.
> 
> Whether or not it's worth it, no idea. Honestly it seems like your grain bill is fairly complicated for a beer that's trying to emphasise hops over anything else? Reading Mitch Steele's "IPA" book, the recipe for Stone Sublimely Self-Righteous Ale, a black double IPA currently 100/100 on Ratebeer.com, their grain bill is just 90.6% pale malt, 4.9% Carafa III (dehusked), and 4.5% Crystal 60. That's it. With ~430 grams of hops in a 45 litre batch, for the sake of reference.


I am using the munich 1 and vienna in place of crystal malt just to make this hop monster somewhat balanced. I did the pliney the elder clone in Jamils book and it had 1kg in a 45 litre batch, it turned out great at 9%. So I thought another 400g wont hurt.


----------



## slash22000 (29/7/13)

Well I don't mean to put you off, just giving what little advice I have on the matter, I've certainly never brewed with 1.4kg of hops before!


----------



## Thefatdoghead (29/7/13)

slash22000 said:


> Well I don't mean to put you off, just giving what little advice I have on the matter, I've certainly never brewed with 1.4kg of hops before!


Oh im certainly not put off. I got the idea of no crystal from Mitch Steel. The grain bill isn't really that complicated but everything ive added in there has its purpose.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (30/7/13)

I'm going to lock this one in. Ill post up how it's tasting in a few months.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (31/7/13)

Gav80 said:


> I'm going to lock this one in. Ill post up how it's tasting in a few months.


A few months? Most of the hop aroma will be gone by then.


----------



## stef (31/7/13)

Probably a waste of Montueka? I dont think you'll notice it in there against the other hops.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (31/7/13)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> A few months? Most of the hop aroma will be gone by then.


 Last IIPA I did turned out a bit too sweet and has been sitting in the keg for 1 year. It still reeks of centennial and the flavour is still so hoppy. 
Pitty it was too sweet though. Its the Tri Centennial recipe out of BYO but I made it black and too high in gravity. 



stef said:


> Probably a waste of Montueka? I dont think you'll notice it in there against the other hops.


Have you tried dry hopping with Motuaka,citra and cascade or are you just guessing?


----------

